# KIND VERMISST!



## Yankeenrw (21. August 2008)

Zum Spass sollte bei dieser Nachricht eigentlich keinem mehr zumute

sein. Der ernst des LEBENS hat uns wieder eingeholt. Durch den Clan

Bündnis-BRD sind wir zur Information gekommen das in Leipzig ein

kleines Mädchen seid Montag vermisst wird. Wer aus dieser Ecke

kommt möge sich melden aber lest die original Nachricht selbst wer

helfen kann bitte melden und der Gamers-Division und Bündnis-BRD Clan bittet jeden

User der diese Nachricht gelesen hat an seinen Clan Leader oder Gildenmeister

weiterzuleiten das er diese auch bitte mit in seine News aufnimmt um

die Suche zu vergrößern und den leidenden Eltern zu helfen die um ihr

Kind Angst haben.

Die Gilde ORDO EQUESTER drückt den Eltern die Daumen das ihrem Kind

nichts passiert und erhofft ein glückliches Ende dieser Geschichte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




VERMISST! (in LEIPZIG)

Michelle war am Montag nach dem Hort in der 25.Grundschule in der

Martinstraße nicht zu Hause angekommen. Sie verließ die Schule gegen 15.30Uhr

und wird seit dem vermisst.

Michelle ist 1,30 bis 1,35 Meter groß, trug bei ihrem Verschwinden eine

hellblaue Jeans, ein gelbes T-Shirt, eine pinkfarbene Jacke, sowie weiße

Turnschuhe. Außerdem hatte sie eine große, ebenfalls pinkfarbene Tasche bei

sich.

Zeugen, die Hinweise zu dem vermissten Mädchen geben können, melden sich

bitte bei der Polizei unter der Telefonnummer (0341) 96646666!


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

Mein beleid ....



aber ic hweiß nicht das es so helfen würde das hier zu posten kansnt ja in der stadt "gesucht" schilder aufhängen würde bestimmt mehr erfolg erzielen


----------



## Infernallord (21. August 2008)

naja übers we werden ja massen an menschen in leipzig sein, wenn sie noch dort ist gibts denk ich mal ne realistische chance sie zu finden


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

tragischer fall, keine frage

aber wenn für jedes vermisste kind hier ein thread erstellt würde .. ich weiß ja nicht

halte nichts von diesem thread in einem zocker forum .. sorry


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

Schon schlimm. Aber vielleicht hilft es was wenn die Massen an Zockern zur GC ein wenig die Augen aufmachen. 
Die armen Eltern =(


----------



## Mr.Igi (21. August 2008)

Find ich gut das sich jemand ensetzt umd as Mädchen zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echt doof sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das arme Mädchen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

jo fahren ja eh genug auf GC deswegen hat ers hier reingeposted


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Ohne offizielle Polizeimeldung glaub ich nichts. Das könnte genausogut n Hoax sein.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Wieder offen. 

Quelle:
http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/pd_leipzig/4060.htm


----------



## White-Frost (21. August 2008)

is schlimm ja... aber auch wens in dem forum wenig bringt bringts doch etwas je mehr desto besser egal woher se kommen hmm wünsch viel glück


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> tragischer fall, keine frage
> 
> aber wenn für jedes vermisste kind hier ein thread erstellt würde .. ich weiß ja nicht
> 
> halte nichts von diesem thread in einem zocker forum .. sorry


da muss ich dir iwie recht geben auch wenn jetzt GC ist in leipzig bringt das hier eher weniger

aber viel glück


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Ich weiß nich ob das jetzt jemand hier unangebracht findet, aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage:

Würdet ihr eure 8 Jährige Tochter alleine mitm Bus durch die Gegend fahren lassen?

Ich meine, an dem zweiten Fall aus Carcharoths Links sieht man ja deutlich, da is nix passiert, der Junge hats irgendwie verrafft oder kA.. 
Also ich persönlich hätte da schon bedenken .. Allerdings bin ich vom Vater-Sein auch noch weit entfernt und könnte da einer Fehleinschätzung unterliegen.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob das jetzt jemand hier unangebracht findet, aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Würdet ihr eure 8 Jährige Tochter alleine mitm Bus durch die Gegend fahren lassen?
> 
> ...


würd ich nicht!


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ohne offizielle Polizeimeldung glaub ich nichts. Das könnte genausogut n Hoax sein.


ihr armen Mods das ihr nicht mal dazu kommt Nachrichten zu schauen...mindestens seit gestern läuft das in den Medien rauf und runter mit dem vermissten Mädchen in Leipzig und das sich die Bewohner dort alle an der Suche mitbeteiligen...
ich habe selbst einen 4-jährigen Sohn und ich könnte echt den Gedanken nicht ertragen sowas mal selbst mitmachen zu müssen...
die Eltern haben mein Mitgefühl.ich hoffe das sich das alles doch noch irgendwie friedlich klärt,aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist leider verschwindend gering


----------



## shadow24 (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob das jetzt jemand hier unangebracht findet, aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Würdet ihr eure 8 Jährige Tochter alleine mitm Bus durch die Gegend fahren lassen?


das ist eine schwierige Frage...wenn das Mädchen z.B. jeden Tag mit dem Bus zur Schule fährt,kennt sie sich ja normalerweise mit Busverbindungen aus.und wo willst du anfangen eine Grenze zu ziehen?schlimmsten Falls kann ein Verbrechen auch 200 m von der eigenen Wohnung entfernt passieren.wird auf offner Strasse angesprochen und ins Auto gezerrt.alles schon oft vorgekommen...
im Endeffekt müsstest du dein Kind ja rund um die Uhr beobachten,aber da das unmöglich ist,ist die 2.Frage auch die wie gefährlich eine Busfahrt ist,die das Kind alleine tätigt,denn normalerweise ist es dort noch sicherer als auf der Strasse...


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ihr armen Mods das ihr nicht mal dazu kommt Nachrichten zu schauen...




Tu ich schon lange nicht mehr... das was wichtig ist erfährt man früher oder später sowieso irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (21. August 2008)

Leiche ist laut N24 gefunden worden!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. August 2008)

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti2356887...e_gefunden.html

ist noch nicht ganz sicher - aber das sagen sie ja auch immer...


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

autsch ..

@ shadow24
hast schon irgendwo recht. hab mir auch überlegt, ich bin mit 8 auch zur schule gelatscht .. 
aber wenn ich mir das so vorstelle .. naja, ich bin auch glaube ich ein übervorsichtiger mensch


----------



## Kamui Shiro (21. August 2008)

ach du scheisse seht ihr hättet ihr sie mal gesucht jetzt ist sie tot


----------



## Carcharoth (21. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ach du scheisse seht ihr hättet ihr sie mal gesucht jetzt ist sie tot



Sehr geschmacksvoll. 3 Tage Forenpause.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Aus dem Artikel:

Die Grundschule ist nur etwa zehn Gehminuten oder 800 Meter von der Wohnung ihrer Eltern entfernt

Das ist glaube ich undiskutabel kein Problem..
Eine Schweinerei ist das .. 

Und zu meinem Vorposter sag ich jetzt nichts .. Hallo? Gehts noch?
[ich mein natürlich nicht car, sondern den, den er auch meinte]


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob das jetzt jemand hier unangebracht findet, aber ich hätte da mal ne Frage:
> 
> Würdet ihr eure 8 Jährige Tochter alleine mitm Bus durch die Gegend fahren lassen?
> 
> ...



Naja meine Cousine geht seit sie 7 Jahre ist allein 2KM zu Schule. Das liegt dran weil einfach nciht die Möglichkeit besteht sie hinzubringen.
Gut ich rede mich leicht, ich wohne in einem Dorf. Hier kennt jeder jeden, und ein auswertiges Auto fällt da sofort aus, sogar fremde Leute fallen da sofort
auf.

Die Sache ist eher die das es in Städten niemanden ungewöhnlich vorkommt und sich auch viele Menschen fürchten einzugreifen wenn man sowas mitbekommt. Mein Bruder musste selber mal jemanden ansprechen der ein Kind ins Auto locken wollte.

Solche Dinge sind verdammt schwer verstehen wieso ein Erwachsener sowas macht und vorallem warum da sehr wenige wirklich aufpassen wenn sowas geschieht. Mein Kind wenn es wäre, und ich würde irgendwann dem Täter oder Entführer gegenüberstehen sei es im Gericht oder sonst wo würde er es nicht überleben.

Zu Kamu Shiros aussage bleibt mir der Atem weg, da fehlt noch ne Menge Portion Geistiger Reife. Ein Kind zu verlieren bedeutet in 80% der Fälle das die Eltern sich nicht mehr davon erholen, da bricht einfach die ganze Welt zusammen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> 
> Die Grundschule ist nur etwa zehn Gehminuten oder 800 Meter von der Wohnung ihrer Eltern entfernt
> 
> ...



was meinst du damit?

Soweit ich alles richtig gelesen habe , kam sie ja vom Hort , nicht von der Schule , nicht zurück.

Also , ich würde meine 8jährige Tochter nicht alleine mitm Bus fahren lassen - allerdings kommt das auch immer ein bißchen auf die Persönlichkeit des Kindes an.

Mein Beileid an die Eltern , auch wenn sie das hier eh nicht lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

Ich krieg grad irgendwie das Grausen je mehr ich hier lese.
Ich weiß schon warum ich wohl eine total nervtötend vorsichtige Mama werde..


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

blood ich mein damit, dass es undiskutabel ist, dass es kein problem ist ein kind mit 8 jahren 800 meter laufen zu lassen ..

ich dachte am anfang die kleine wäre quer durch die ganze stadt bus gefahren ..

[edit]
das is genauso umständlich formuliert, also nochmal:

Es ist kein Problem ein 8 Jähriges Mädchen 800 Meter alleine laufen zu lassen. Diese Tatsache müssen wir nicht diskutieren

(Jetzt aber)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> blood ich mein damit, dass es undiskutabel ist, dass es kein problem ist ein kind mit 8 jahren 800 meter laufen zu lassen ..
> 
> ich dachte am anfang die kleine wäre quer durch die ganze stadt bus gefahren ..
> 
> ...



dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und /sign


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich krieg grad irgendwie das Grausen je mehr ich hier lese.
> Ich weiß schon warum ich wohl eine total nervtötend vorsichtige Mama werde..



Musst deinem Kind dann die Succubus mitschicken wegen CC^^ dann kann es davonrennen während die Succi ihren Teil erledigt.
Ne Spass beiseite. Grausen tuts mir bei Posts wie dem von Kamu Shiro.

Wie gesagt in nem Dorf ist das mit den Kindern halt anders, weil da vieles auffällt. Da kommt ned ein auswärtiger und krallt sich ein Kind ohne
das des einer mitkriegt. In den Städten is dieses Soziale Bewusstsein leider nicht sehr groß, das liegt einfach nur daran weil keiner in Schwierigkeiten 
geraten will.

Ist schade das Verhalten, aber das ist leider echt so. Für mich wäre ein eingreifen da selbstverständlich weil Kinder sich nicht wehren können.
Lieber lass ich mir ein paar reinhauen bevor der des Kind da mitnimmt.


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Wie gesagt in nem Dorf ist das mit den Kindern halt anders, weil da vieles auffällt. Da kommt ned ein auswärtiger und krallt sich ein Kind ohne
> das des einer mitkriegt. In den Städten is dieses Soziale Bewusstsein leider nicht sehr groß, das liegt einfach nur daran weil keiner in Schwierigkeiten
> geraten will.


Mit unter ein ausschlaggebender Punkt warum ich heute schon weiß dass ich mein Kind nicht in München aufwachsen sehen möchte =)
Werde auf alle Fälle hier wegziehen. Bin selber in einem kleinen Dorf mit Edeka und zwei Tankstellen großgeworden. Find ich auch allgemein viel schöner. Da kannst du deine Kinder auf der Strasse spielen lassen ohne dass du Angst haben musst dass es zusammen gefahren wird!


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mit unter ein ausschlaggebender Punkt warum ich heute schon weiß dass ich mein Kind nicht in München aufwachsen sehen möchte =)
> Werde auf alle Fälle hier wegziehen. Bin selber in einem kleinen Dorf mit Edeka und zwei Tankstellen großgeworden. Find ich auch allgemein viel schöner. Da kannst du deine Kinder auf der Strasse spielen lassen ohne dass du Angst haben musst dass es zusammen gefahren wird!



Idyllische Dörfer http://www.welt.de/muenchen/article1252539...nklagebank.html

Da hält dann jeder die Fresse wenn der Pfarrer Kinder fickt.


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Mit unter ein ausschlaggebender Punkt warum ich heute schon weiß dass ich mein Kind nicht in München aufwachsen sehen möchte =)
> Werde auf alle Fälle hier wegziehen. Bin selber in einem kleinen Dorf mit Edeka und zwei Tankstellen großgeworden. Find ich auch allgemein viel schöner. Da kannst du deine Kinder auf der Strasse spielen lassen ohne dass du Angst haben musst dass es zusammen gefahren wird!



Jup, in allen Worten deiner Meinung. Würd mein "Dorfleben" niemals gegen das "Stadtleben" tauschen.
Lol Dorf oder Stadt das wär doch glei mal nen Anreiz für nen neuen Thread xD
Vielleicht mag einer einen machen, und wenn ned mach ich heut Abend mal ein^^

Aber generell sei gesagt, dass einem die Eltern echt Leid tun können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is einfach ne traurige Sache sowas.
Man fragt sich halt, was in manchen Menschen vorgeht die Kinder entführen und was weiß ich was noch alles mit Ihnen
anstellen. Für solche Leute bin ich

*Todesstrafe - Befürwörter!*

Solche Leute gehören aufn Stuhl und weggebrutzelt -_-


----------



## Klunker (21. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Jup, in allen Worten deiner Meinung. Würd mein "Dorfleben" niemals gegen das "Stadtleben" tauschen.
> Lol Dorf oder Stadt das wär doch glei mal nen Anreiz für nen neuen Thread xD
> Vielleicht mag einer einen machen, und wenn ned mach ich heut Abend mal ein^^
> 
> ...





Genau so sehe ich das auch...wobei mir fehlt schon ne Dönerbude oder generell en Fast Food geschäft^^  ok hier ngibs croques..die dauern aber auch 20 min -.-  dafür haben wir penny und edeka und 3 Bäcker und 3 Kioske^^  aber kein Kino oder sosntwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem amg ich das Dorfleben schön entspannt und ruhig werde aber später wegziehen..oder auswandern...schweden oder norwegen fände ich ganz nett oder ich nehme die amerikanische Staatsbürgerschaft an...kennt wer Glendale? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jap..solche Leute gehören getötet..tut mir Leid aber so denke ich nun mal...genau wie die ganzen Asis. die sich in den städten rum treiben..ok bei uns im Dorf gibs auch en paar aber die sind nicht so schlimm^^


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

bitte hört mal mit der stadt-dorf diskussion auf .. sonst muss ich geschütze auffahren wie -Therion- (auch wenn meine wortwahl besser wäre)

mir fallen tausende argumente gegen dörfer ein, will aber keine diskussion hier starten ..

soviel sei gesagt: optimal sind mittelgroße städte wie meine heimat mit knapp 70k einwohnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch...wobei mir fehlt schon ne Dönerbude oder generell en Fast Food geschäft^^  ok hier ngibs croques..die dauern aber auch 20 min -.-  dafür haben wir penny und edeka und 3 Bäcker und 3 Kioske^^  aber kein Kino oder sosntwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo tötet alle Kinderschänder und auch die Vorstufe davon nämlich Leute die sich 16 jährige halbnackte Trickfilm  Mädchen angucken. Richtige "Asis" sind solche Leute.


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> bitte hört mal mit der stadt-dorf diskussion auf .. sonst muss ich geschütze auffahren wie -Therion- (auch wenn meine wortwahl besser wäre)
> 
> mir fallen tausende argumente gegen dörfer ein, will aber keine diskussion hier starten ..
> 
> ...


Naja jeder hat da seinen eigene Meinung und sieht meistens das für besser an wo er aufgewachsen ist, ist mir schon klar, da brauchen wir gar nicht drüber diskutieren. Aber bei mir ist nun mal Fakt, dass ich ein kleines Dorf in dem ich groß geworden bin einer Großstadt in der ich gerade alleine lebe auf alle Fälle für meine Kinder vorziehe ;D


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naja jeder hat da seinen eigene Meinung und sieht meistens das für besser an wo er aufgewachsen ist, ist mir schon klar, da brauchen wir gar nicht drüber diskutieren.



Das ist genau das was ich aussagen wollte.

Lebe momentan in Frankfurt und mag es auch nicht sonderlich..

Die Diskussion ist halt fruchtlos


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Jo tötet alle Kinderschänder und auch die Vorstufe davon nämlich Leute die sich 16 jährige halbnackte Trickfilm  Mädchen angucken. Richtige "Asis" sind solche Leute.



Naja, als Asis bezeichnen würd ich die nichtmal. Aber in jedem Fall krankhaft gestört. Meistens sind das halt
Leute die sich z.b. nie gegen andere durchsetzen können, viel Stress haben oder anderweitige Probleme mit sich selber
haben. Drum üben sie diese "Macht" eben gegen die aus, die sich nicht wehren können, und das sind eben leider Kinder.

Zur Stadtdisku: Xelyna, zieh in mein Dorf^^ 2000 Einwohner, hast alles was brauchst ausser Kino xD

Im Dorf kannst halt die gemütlichkeit leben, wenn du ein Mensch bist der ned allzuoft Party und Disco braucht, dann kannste auch einfach mal gemütlich
am Lagerfeuer im Garten sitzen oder nachts mal spazierengehen oder das einem ständig Auto vorbeihuschen oder Straßenbahnen bimmeln.

Sicherlich hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile^^ Hab ja selber auch schon 4 Jahre in Nürnberg gewohnt und war froh wieder zu Hause zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Die Eltern müssen ja echt die Verantwortung in Person sein, wenn sie ein Kind alleine zum Hort gehen lassen. Egal ob 800 Meter entfernt oder 2 Kilometer, in solch großen Städten wie Leipzig etc. gibt es immer solche Gefahren. Könnt den Eltern ins Gesicht schlagen für sowas.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Die Eltern müssen ja echt die Verantwortung in Person sein, wenn sie ein Kind alleine zum Hort gehen lassen. Egal ob 800 Meter entfernt oder 2 Kilometer, in solch großen Städten wie Leipzig etc. gibt es immer solche Gefahren. Könnt den Eltern ins Gesicht schlagen für sowas.



Ja schlag allen berufstätigen Eltern in die Fresse, was fällt denen ein diesem unverantwortlichem Gesocks.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Naja, als Asis bezeichnen würd ich die nichtmal. Aber in jedem Fall krankhaft gestört. Meistens sind das halt
> Leute die sich z.b. nie gegen andere durchsetzen können, viel Stress haben oder anderweitige Probleme mit sich selber
> haben. Drum üben sie diese "Macht" eben gegen die aus, die sich nicht wehren können, und das sind eben leider Kinder.



Oder Leute die nicht auf Ärsche und Titten stehen oder SM, Rollenspiele oder Uniformen. Sondern auf Kinder.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Im Dorf kannst halt die gemütlichkeit leben, wenn du ein Mensch bist der ned allzuoft Party und Disco braucht, dann kannste auch einfach mal gemütlich
> am Lagerfeuer im Garten sitzen oder nachts mal spazierengehen oder das einem ständig Auto vorbeihuschen oder Straßenbahnen bimmeln.
> 
> Sicherlich hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile^^ Hab ja selber auch schon 4 Jahre in Nürnberg gewohnt und war froh wieder zu Hause zu sein
> ...



Ich kann in meiner Heimatstadt auch gemütlich am Lagerfeuer an der Feuerstelle unseres großen Gartens sitzen und es ist großartig.

Dafür kann ich aber AUCH wenn ich lust habe in eines der 2 großen Kinos gehen. Oder in eine der vielen Discos. Oder ich geh irgendwo was in eines der vielen Restaurants essen (wir haben mehr als 1, wie es in Dörfern üblich ist). Oder aber ich fahr ca 20 Min raus und komm in eine wunderbare ländliche Gegend wo man wunderbar Wandern oder ähnliches kann ..


----------



## Minati (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bla bla. *Könnt den Eltern ins Gesicht schlagen für sowas.
> *



Was soll das denn? Die meisten Menschen gehen arbeiten, sind also nicht in der Lage ihr Kind persönlich zur Schule zu begleiten.
Als ich eingeschult wurde, bin ich auch jeden Tag alleine zur Schule gelaufen ... in Berlin - noch Fragen? Ich wurde weder weggeschnappt, noch ins Gebüsch gezerrt noch bin ich tot. Man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen ...


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Dann mein Beileid. Wenn ich ein Kind möchte, dann sorg ich in Großstädten auch dafür, dass das Kind vernünftig zur Schule kommt und nicht mit 8 Jahren quer durch die Großstadt bratzen muss.
Nur weil du nicht "weggeschnappt" wirst, musst das jawohl nicht allgemeingültig sein oder? Dann hast du schlichtweg nicht das Pech was anderen Kindern wiederfährt.


----------



## Minati (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> ...dann sorg ich in Großstädten auch dafür, dass das Kind vernünftig zur Schule kommt und nicht mit 8 Jahren quer durch die Großstadt bratzen muss.



Magst du mir vielleicht mal erklären, wie du das bewerkstelligen willst, wenn du nen Fulltime-Job hast. Oder verzichtest du lieber gleich auf's Arbeiten, damit dein Kind immer schön brav und artig von Mami in die Schule gebracht wird? 
Ich weiß ja nicht so recht, aber ich denke, dass die Kinder es anfangen peinlich zu finden, in diesem Alter immer noch von einem Familienmitglied zur Schule gebracht zu werden -was weder das Selbstvertrauen noch die Eigenständigkeit des Kindes fördern will. Man kann die Kleinen nicht immer beschützen, wenn man das machen wollte, müsste man sie in Watte einpacken und ihnen ein Halsband umlegen, damit ihnen nichts passiert - aber ob das so gut für die Psyche ist ...


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Es soll auch Freunde geben. Passiert viel zu häufig etwas wo man sich fragt, warum zum Teufel ist das Kind schon wieder alleine nach Hause gegangen bzw. musste sich alleine auf den Weg machen. Es müssen ja nicht die Eltern sein, klar. Aber ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass irgendwie keine Freunde in der Umgebung wohnen, obwohl Schüler ja meistens nach Stadtteilen zusammen in die selbe Schule kommen.
Es gibt ja aber auch Jobs wo Eltern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten arbeiten, dann isses Fulltime, aber ein Teil wäre zumindestens immer zu Hause.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

An alle "Rübe ab" Schreier schaut euch mal Minatis Avatar an. Nacktes minderjähriges Engelchen? 
Wegen kaputten Trotteln wie euch steht ein Gesetz bevor welches in ungünstigen Fällen Eltern in den Knast bringen kann wenn sie ihre Kinder beim Planschen im Pool fotografieren.

http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/pol...ugendliche.html

Willkommen in den 50ern. Als nächstes bitte wieder Zuchthaus für Lesben und Schwule sowie keine Frauen in der eigenen Wohnung wenn man nicht mit ihr verheiratet ist.


----------



## mumba (21. August 2008)

Leider baut das Deutsche Rechtssystem Kinderschänder auf und ermutigt durch lachhafte Strafen, desen Leuten Ihre pädofilen Neigungen auszuleben.

Die ersten, die an den Materpfahl gehören, sind undere Herrn und Fraun Politiker   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem Sinne, GZ an die Regierung als auch Opposition und eins noch: "Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder"

Mein Beileid, sowas will man nicht durch machen müssen!


----------



## Minati (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es soll auch Freunde geben.


Sicherlich, aber wer garantiert dir, dass deine Freunde in Wirklichkeit keine Perversen Kinderf**** sind, die nur auf diese Chance gewartet haben?



> Es gibt ja aber auch Jobs wo Eltern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten arbeiten, dann isses Fulltime, aber ein Teil wäre zumindestens immer zu Hause.


Das mag richtig sein - dafür muss der Arbeitstätige aber relativ gut verdienen, denn Kinder sind (wie wir aus eigener Erfahrung wissen) teuer.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es gibt ja aber auch Jobs wo Eltern zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten arbeiten, dann isses Fulltime, aber ein Teil wäre zumindestens immer zu Hause.



Siu bist du ne künstliche "Intelligenz" die in einer Nährlösung schwimmt und hier Posts verfasst?
Deine Aussagen sind sowas von lebensfremd.

Es verrecken 10000 mal soviele Kinder im Straßenverkehr als durch nen Kinderschänder.
Und das nicht "weggeschnappt" werden ist Allgemeingültig! Oder siehst du Horden von Triebtätern die Innenstädte unsicher machen? Wahrscheinlich trauen se sich nicht weil die ganzen ausländischen Jugendbanden sie abstechen würden? 

So hart es klingt es ist ein allgemeines Lebensrisiko. Ähnlich wie von einem betrunkenen Autofahrer überfahren zu werden.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Die ersten, die an den Materpfahl gehören, sind undere Herrn und Fraun Politiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willst also unsere Regierung foltern weil sie Kinderschänder die Kinder umbringen nicht umbringt? 

Computerspiele machen anscheinend doch gewalttätig .


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Und was versuchst du hier gerade? Dumme Sprüche klopfen? Fang an vernünftig mit den Leuten zu reden ;>
Das Zitat passt leider gar nicht zu deinem Text. Und es ging hier auch nicht darum Vergleiche zwischen überfahrenen Kindern und misshandelten Kindern zu machen.
Mag ein Lebensrisiko sein, welches man verhindern kann oder eindämmen kann. Überfahren werden von einem Betrunkenen ist nicht ganz so gut eindämmbar. So entschuldige mich, muss mehr Lebenserfahrung kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Mina. Es ging nicht um erwachsene Freunde der Familie, sondern um Freunde aus der Schule, z.B. ein anderes Kind, das auch in der Nähe wohnt oder sogar ein paar mehr Kinder mit denen man nach Hause gehen kann.


----------



## claet (21. August 2008)

Todesstrafe für Niemanden.

1) Kein Mensch hat darüber zu richten ob ein anderer Leben darf oder nicht. Man stellt sie auf die gleiche Stufe wie diese Menschen wenn man sie tötet
2) Lebenslänglich (Und ich meine _wirklich_ lebenslänglich (nicht das was wir in DE haben) ist viel grausamer!!


----------



## Xelyna (21. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du willst also unsere Regierung foltern weil sie Kinderschänder die Kinder umbringen nicht umbringt?
> 
> Computerspiele machen anscheinend doch gewalttätig .


Da gab es mal einen netten Vergleich wie Raubkopierer im Gegensatz zu manchen Kinderschändern viel härter bestraft werden.
Ich finde man sollte das Strafmaß für solche Taten wirklich mal überdenken, irgendwo hackt es da doch :/


----------



## Minati (21. August 2008)

@ Siu: Ich schweife mal ganz kurz in meine Kindheit: Meine Grundschule lag 1 km von meinem Wohnort entfernt. Zur Schule bin ich immer alleine gegangen, weil keiner auch nur annähernd in meiner Gegend wohnte. Getroffen habe ich die meisten so ca. 300 m vor'm Schuleingang.

Es mag ja sein, dass es heutzutage anders ist, dass eventuell gleich 5 Kinder im gleichen Wohnblock wohnen und sie somit eine Laufgemeinschaft bilden können (lassen wir mal eventuelle unsympatien außer acht), aber ob die Kinder in einer Gruppe auch geschützter sind ... irgendwie mag ich das nicht glauben. Sie sind noch relativ klein, können sich nicht zur Wehr setzen und aus dem Medien kennen wir es - wenn jemand um Hilfe ruft (sei's Oma, Schwangere, Behinderter etc pp.) - wer hilft?!


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da gab es mal einen netten Vergleich wie Raubkopierer im Gegensatz zu manchen Kinderschändern viel härter bestraft werden.
> Ich finde man sollte das Strafmaß für solche Taten wirklich mal überdenken, irgendwo hackt es da doch :/



Hier stimme ich voll zu! Es kann nicht sein das jemand der nen Millionenbetrag bei ner Bank klaut 10 Jahre und mehr bekommt. Und ein Kinderschänder oder Vergewaltiger nur 1- X Jahre. Die Opfer werden meist ihres Lebtags nicht mehr froh.


----------



## Lillyan (21. August 2008)

Über was hier diskutiert wird ist schon die Härte. Ich denke die Leute die hier schreien "Wenn ich mal ein Kind habe lass ich es nie allein zur Schule gehen" sollten erstmal in die Situation kommen eine Familie zu haben und diese ernähren zu müssen, ohne dass das eigene Leben komplett auf der Strecke bleibt. Wenn man Glück hat gehen andere Kinder aus der Gegend den selben Weg und wenn man noch mehr Glück hat verstehen sich die Kinder sogar halbwegs. Hat man allerdings Pech kann man das nicht so leicht bewerkstelligen. Was soll man da machen? Zumal sowas auch beim sonst achso netten Nachbarn passieren oder sogar beim Kindergärtner.


----------



## -Therion- (21. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Was soll man da machen? Zumal sowas auch beim sonst achso netten Nachbarn passieren oder sogar beim Kindergärtner.



Aus Wikipedia:

"In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung spielt fast ausschließlich der dem Opfer unbekannte Täter eine Rolle, der es verschleppt und ihm Gewalt antut. Statistisch gesehen verhält es sich anders: Ungefähr 70 bis 90 Prozent der Täter und Opfer sind einander bekannt. Täter sind zumeist Familienmitglieder wie Mutter, Vater, Stiefvater, Bruder, Stiefbruder, Lebensgefährte der Mutter, Verwandte, sowie Hausbewohner, Nachbarn, Bekannte, Freunde der Familie, Sporttrainer, Babysitter, Erziehungs– oder auch Autoritätspersonen, also Personen aus dem sozialen Nahbereich des Opfers."

Da ist der Unbekannte ja fast schon die sicherste Begleitperson.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

hoffentlich findet ihr sie 
aber leider findet man die wenigsten rechtzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishandria (21. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hoffentlich findet ihr sie
> aber leider findet man die wenigsten rechtzeitig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tut mir leid euch diese Hoffnung zerstören zu müssen

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/nachrichten/...2dfbb840aa.html


----------



## Serran (21. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Todesstrafe für Niemanden.
> 
> 1) Kein Mensch hat darüber zu richten ob ein anderer Leben darf oder nicht. Man stellt sie auf die gleiche Stufe wie diese Menschen wenn man sie tötet
> 2) Lebenslänglich (Und ich meine _wirklich_ lebenslänglich (nicht das was wir in DE haben) ist viel grausamer!!



Genau so seh ich das auch. 


BTT . ich finde es sowieso schlimm das RAUBKOPIERER 5 Jahre bekommen und Kinderfi**** auch.    Ich meine , wir müssen nicht diskutieren welche der Taten wohl schlimmer ist.


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Tjo. Da sieht man mal wie die Politik etc. dazustehen. Scheinbar scheint es ja wichtiger zu sein Gewinn einzustreichen und die, die den Gewinn zu Nichte machen ,durch Raubkopien, in den Knast zu sperren, meistens mit einer höheren Strafe als die ganzen Pädophilen-[insert random Beleidigungswort], die das Leben eines Kindes zerstören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2008)

Leute die sich an Kinder vergehen, egal ob sie die Kinder töten, entführen oder sexuell missbrauchen sollte man an eine Wand stellen und erschiessen.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. August 2008)

Nenene,hört doch auf euch über andere Menschen zu stellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar ist das scheisse,was die leute tun,aber wir sind doch alle gleich. man sollte den menschen helfen,sie verstehen und nicht urteilen.

scheisse was menschen tun,die morden und sich an kindern vergehen,aber ich glaube nicht dass die das aus reinem spaß machen. Da steckt immer ein grund dahinter.

Wir sind alle gleich,und ihr tut so,als wären die menschen die morden oder so plötzlich keine menschen mehr,das stimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. August 2008)

mist grad diese news gelesen:



> *Vermisste Michelle ist tot*
> 
> Die vermisste achtjährige Michelle aus Leipzig ist das Opfer eines Verbrechens. Die Polizei bestätigte am Donnerstagabend, dass die Achtjährige ermordet wurde. Das habe die Obduktion der am Mittag in einem Teich gefundenen Kinderleiche ergeben. Das Mädchen wurde seit Montag vermisst.
> 
> ...


 (Quelle: news.de.msn.com)


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Nenene,hört doch auf euch über andere Menschen zu stellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich stehe aber über Kinderschändern/Kindermördern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> mist grad diese news gelesen:
> 
> (Quelle: news.de.msn.com)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas ist Traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber man kann nichts machen.. hatte es schon fast Befürchtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. August 2008)

ja find ich auch voll traurig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@lurock: nein tust du nicht^^


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> @lurock: nein tust du nicht^^


Ich bin also auf derselben Ebene wie Kindermörder?


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Die machen das aus einem bestimmten Grund? Aus welchem? Gott hat sie dazu aus erkorren Kinder zu vergewaltigen und deren Leben zu zerstören? Ah. Verstehe. Wenn dem so ist, dann verteidige ich natürlich Pädophile... sach ma?! Geht's dir nicht gut? Viele machen das einfach, weil es ihnen Spaß macht. Manche Menschen stehen auf Schuhe, manche auf Unterwäsche, andere gehen in's Bordell und wieder andere, der Abschaum, vergeht sich an Kindern. Vielleicht hat es einen Grund. Aber ich werde mich hüten diese Leute zu verteidigen.
Es gab schon genug Aktionen wo ehemalige Kinderschänder wieder entlassen wurden, weil sie sich angeblich gebessert haben. Einen haben sie sogar in einen Kindergarten gesteckt. Viele sind einfach ma wieder rückfällig geworden. Hilfe. Die gehören Lebenslang eingesperrt. 



> Nach vorsichtigen Schätzungen fallen etwa 90 Prozent der Taten auf Männer zurück, deren primäre sexuelle Orientierung auf Erwachsene gerichtet ist. Aufgrund der leichten Verfügbarkeit von Kindern greift er zur sexuellen Befriedigung auf Kinder zurück. Man spricht deshalb auch von einem Ersatzobjekttäter. Der Pädophile Typ folgt mit etwa 2 bis 10 Prozent an zweiter Stelle. Der soziopathische Typ tritt nur in wenigen Einzelfällen auf. Die Sexualität dient ihm nicht primär zur sexuellen Befriedigung, sondern als Mittel zur Unterdrückung. In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch von einem sadistischen Typ gesprochen



Soviel zu "die machen das nicht aus Spaß"

Wir (Oben)
.
.  << Soziale Leiter
.
.
Kinderschänder (Unten)


----------



## Lurock (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Die machen das aus einem bestimmten Grund? Aus welchem? Gott hat sie dazu aus erkorren Kinder zu vergewaltigen und deren Leben zu zerstören? Ah. Verstehe. Wenn dem so ist, dann verteidige ich natürlich Pädophile... sach ma?! Geht's dir nicht gut? Viele machen das einfach, weil es ihnen Spaß macht. Manche Menschen stehen auf Schuhe, manche auf Unterwäsche, andere gehen in's Bordell und wieder andere, der Abschaum, vergeht sich an Kindern. Vielleicht hat es einen Grund. Aber ich werde mich hüten diese Leute zu verteidigen.
> Es gab schon genug Aktionen wo ehemalige Kinderschänder wieder entlassen wurden, weil sie sich angeblich gebessert haben. Einen haben sie sogar in einen Kindergarten gesteckt. Viele sind einfach ma wieder rückfällig geworden. Hilfe. Die gehören Lebenslang eingesperrt.
> 
> Wir (Oben)
> ...


Dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2008)

Es gibt, um von den gewaltbereiten Kinderschändern einmal abzusehen, auch Menschen die von ihrer verbotenen Liebe zu Kindern wissen und darunter leiden. Sie wissen, dass es falsch ist und das Kinder in dem Alter keine Freude daran haben oder Genuß verspüren. Sie wissen darum, wie verabscheuungswürdig und verboten es ist und können trotzdem nichts dagegen tun. Sie haben kein Kind vergewaltigt und wollen es auch nicht, jedoch ist der Drang vorhanden, den sie aus Angst, Verantwortung und/oder Scham unterdrücken.

Wer solche Leute, zusammen mit den tatsächlichen Vergewaltigern auf eine Stufe stellt, der macht es sich zu einfach. Viel zu einfach.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. August 2008)

Mein gott,es geht nicht um eine ebene. wir sind alle auf der selben ebene,niemand ist besser als jemand anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist für mich auch nur beschränktheit,ich bin selbst nicht pädophil oder so,aber hol dir erstmal informationen bevor du losschreibst.

Es gibt heterosexualität,homo,bi, etc. und so gibt es auch pädophile. Diese leute können nichts dafür,dass sie sexuell von kindern erregt werden. Genauso wie du dafür nix kannst,dass du vom gegen oder gleichen geschlecht erregst wirst. Nur ist das natürlich ein problem,und dann muss man diesen menschen helfen,sie nicht verurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar sind die meisten aber "Ungeoutet",und sagen nicht fröhlich dass sie "pädophil" sind. und dann kommt leider das zustande,wenn sie kinder vergewaltigen. Da trägt auch die gesellschaft eine schuld,selbst als homosexueller hat man ja durch die gesellschaft erstmal hemmungen sich zu outen,obwohl das normal ist.

Wir müssen einfach leute unterstützen,und nicht verurteilen. meine meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keelina (21. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Nenene,hört doch auf euch über andere Menschen zu stellen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol der wohl dümmste Beitrag den ich hier in dem Thread gelesen habe. Ich fühle mich in keinster Weise wie so einer!
Ich habe nix mit diesen Monstern gemeinsam! Nicht das geringste, und alle andern hier ebensowenig.

Wenn du mir sagst wie du einen Mörder verstehen kannst, der seine Frau und seine 3 Söhne und dann sich umbringt ...
Verstehst du einen Kinderschänder der erst die Entführung macht, sich an dem Kind vergeht und es dann umbringt?
Verstehst du nen Vergewaltiger? Also mach mal halb lang, normale Menschen können solche Menschen nicht verstehen und
Ihnen kann man auch nicht helfen, das wurde schon zu Oft bewiesen das alle Kinderschänder rückfällig geworden sind.

Die einzige Abhilfe die es dagegen gibt ist sie aus der Welt zu schaffen. Klar haben wir Menschen nicht das Recht andere
zu töten, aber lieber verletze ich ein Recht zum wohl des Kindes als das ich 5 gebrochene Gesetze durchgehen lasse.

Wenn man Sie nicht umbringen will, dann sollte man die guten alten Mittelalterlichen Foltermethoden einführen, Nackt am Pranger
zum bespucken ... oder in einem Käfig der hängend an einem Pfahl befestigt ist. Man sollte solchen Menschen mal zeigen was es heißt im KNAST 
zu sein und eingesperrt zu sein. Weg mit den Büchern, weg mit der Arbeit die sie dort verrichten, weg mit den Fernsehern oder Radios.

Denen gehts im Knast besser als draussen und das ist falsch. Gefängnis soll schon ein Ort sein wo ich nie mehr hinwill wenn ich raus bin und wo ich wirklich
eine STRAFE absetze. Eine Zelle mit nem Stahlbett, nem Klo und Waschbecken. Und das wars. Täglich Brot und Wasser. Wenn einer 15 Jahre dies überlebt ohne vollkommen krank zu sein, dann wird der sich überlegen ob er da nochmal hinwill.


----------



## chiaxoxo (21. August 2008)

@Keelina: ich habe nie von gleich gesprochen. Du kannst nicht verstehen,was in den Leuten vorgeht,die das machen,wir können das nicht,weil wir nicht in ihren körpern stecken. weil wir alle anders sind,und anders fühlen / denken etc.

Und mit dem vorführen am pranger etc. das ist das dümmste was ich hier lese,man muss den menschen helfen,und du willst nur deinen wunsch befriedigen diese leute leiden zu sehen. Kein mensch ist so bösartig,dass er kinder umbringt z.B und dann selbst im knast sich darüber lustig macht. Ok,da gibt es bestimmt solche leute,aber man muss andern helfen,sie verstehen,aus ihnen lernen. Und falls das bei einem überhaupt nicht geht,dann muss er halt im gefängnis bleiben,weil er halt eine bedrohung ist.


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2008)

Übrigens: 
Es ist meist effektiver und günstiger, nicht auf Aktionen wie Vergewaltigung mit Gefängnis oder (weltfremd) Tod zu reagieren, sondern Grundlagenforschung zu betreiben und die Ursache zu ergründen und dort anzusetzen. Wer nur reagiert, wird ein Problem nie lösen.

Und wie Statistiken zeigen ist die Todesstrafe als Abschreckung vor Strafttaten absolut unnütz.


----------



## Siu (21. August 2008)

Es ging hier aber von Anfang an um Leute, die Kinder vergewaltigen und töten und nicht um solche, die sich mehr zu Kindern hingezogen fühlen, denen aber nie etwas antun würden. Das sollte erst einmal klar gestellt werden und man sollte nicht direkt in eine Diskussion mit den Worten "Ja. Pädophile machen das nicht aus Spaß.. die sind normal" einsteigen, da kommt ganz schnell ein falsches Bild auf.
Vorher eben klären ;> - Und dann holst du dir das nächste Mal Informationen um welche Art von Pädosexualität es geht.

Trotzdem ist es strafbar sich mit Kindern einzulassen und das is echt gut so.


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

@keelina menschen die denken wie du werden dann selbst zum mörder (nicht alle aber ein paar morden dann weil die ermordeten schlechtes gemacht haben)

und du sprichst fast wie kira o0


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es ging hier aber von Anfang an um Leute, die Kinder vergewaltigen und töten und nicht um solche, die sich mehr zu Kindern hingezogen fühlen, denen aber nie etwas antun würden. Das sollte erst einmal klar gestellt werden und man sollte nicht direkt in eine Diskussion mit den Worten "Ja. Pädophile machen das nicht aus Spaß.. die sind normal" einsteigen, da kommt ganz schnell ein falsches Bild auf.
> Vorher eben klären ;> - Und dann holst du dir das nächste Mal Informationen um welche Art von Pädosexualität es geht.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es strafbar sich mit Kindern einzulassen und das is echt gut so.



Beides sind jedoch Pädophile, die nur ein Schritt voneinander trennt. Wer also so konsequent sein will und den tatsächlichen Vergewaltigern mit der Todesstrafe kommt, muß dann auch alle potentiellen Gefährdungen ausschließen. Gerade bei solchem schützenswerten Gut wie Kindern, reagieren die Leute meist mit simplen Schwarz-Weiß Lösungen, weil die Diskussion völlig von Emotionen beherrscht wird. 

Und mit der Diskussion was Normal ist sollten wir besser garnicht erst beginnen. Ein kurzer Blick in die letzten 100-200 Jahre zeigt deutlich, wie uns heute, Dinge welche in der Vergangenheit der Norm entsprachen, krank und weltfremd erscheinen. Homosexualität, Wahlrecht für Frauen, Anitsemitismus, Sklaverei um nur einige zu nennen. Das unnormal sein ist also ein ganz heißes Eisen, dem man nicht mit breitgetretenen Parolen begegnen sollte.

Natürlich müssen Vergewaltiger bestraft werden, dass steht fest. Jedoch kann es nicht das Ziel sein, solange zu warten bis wieder ein Fall von Kindesmisshandlung bekannt wird um dann medienwirksam und für die Momentaufnahme hart durchzugreifen. Damit ist weder den Opfern, den Tätern, noch der ungezählten Dunkelziffer von potentiell gefährdeten Pädophilen geholfen, die sich ihren Trieben bewußt sind und dennoch nichts dagegen tun können.


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Ich habe nix mit diesen Monstern gemeinsam!



Doch hast du, ihr gehört wie auch ich der Spezies Mensch an.

Warst du mal im Knast? Oder warum meinst du das es Ihnen da besser geht als draußen? 
Das einzige was du daher laberst ist "Denkt doch an die Kinder!" und das macht dich blind und dumm. Der sabbernde Mob lechzt nach Blut um seine Rachegelüste zu stillen, kein Deut besser als so ein Kinderschänder.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Du sagst es, Kinder sind ein "Gut" wo viele Menschen von ihren Emotionen gesteuert werden. Kinder kann man leicht beeinflussen und gerade deswegen gibt es soviele Gewalttaten an Kindern. Manipulieren, Spaß haben und schlimmeres. Sagen tun die Opfer nur selten etwas, haben viel zu große Angst. 

Wie willst du denn diese Gewalttäter aufspüren? Man muss ja schon darauf warten, dass wieder ein Fall in den Medien erscheint. Hilfe kommt oft genug viel zu spät, weil die Pädophilen viel zu viel Angst vor den Folgen haben und sich gar nicht erst melden oder sich weiter zurück ziehen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass es in Belgien ein Kinderschänder-Ring gibt, ist erschreckend. So muss man doch automatisch zu höheren Strafen übergehen. Aber in Deutschland sind meines Erachtens die Strafen für Vergewaltigungen eh zu lapsch.




> Warst du mal im Knast? Oder warum meinst du das es Ihnen da besser geht als draußen?



Meine Freundin hat ihren Vater im Knast besucht (er ist Wärter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zum großen Teil leben die da schon fast in Saus und Braus. Kriegen ihr Zelle eingerichtet, haben Fernseher und Radio dort etc.. Wenn man das vorherige Leben anschaut, dann geht denen das da prächtig drin.


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> [...]
> Das einzige was du daher laberst ist "Denkt doch an die Kinder!" und das macht dich blind und dumm.




Trotz aller traurigen Aktualität der momentanen Diskussion wollen wir uns doch einer angemessenen Sprache bedienen und den gegenseitigen Respekt nicht vergessen. 

Und das gilt für Alle!


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat ihren Vater im Knast besucht (er ist Wärter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Von paar Minuten Besuch auf Jahre in Saus und Braus zu schließen...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. August 2008)

naja nach allem was die leipziger polizei gesagt hat ist sie ja leider tot oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen

PS: ich bin leider total voll rechtschrebifehler sind bitte zu entschuldigen


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn diese Gewalttäter aufspüren? Man muss ja schon darauf warten, dass wieder ein Fall in den Medien erscheint. Hilfe kommt oft genug viel zu spät, weil die Pädophilen viel zu viel Angst vor den Folgen haben und sich gar nicht erst melden oder sich weiter zurück ziehen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass es in Belgien ein Kinderschänder-Ring gibt, ist erschreckend. So muss man doch automatisch zu höheren Strafen übergehen. Aber in Deutschland sind meines Erachtens die Strafen für Vergewaltigungen eh zu lapsch.



Gegenfrage: 
Wieviele Gewalttäter werden sich denn freiwillig bei der Polizei melden oder fremder Leute Hilfe annehmen, wenn der tumbe Mob mit Mistgabeln bewaffnet nach Mord schreit und Totschlag fordert? 

Nochmal, ich will Vergewaltigern keine Absolution für ihre Taten erteilen. Gerade ein Herr Dutroux zeigt deutlich, dass es abseits der "normalen" Phädophilen auch den Menschenschlag gibt, der bewußt, mit voller Absicht und mit Freude an seinen Taten Kinder entführt, einsperrt und tötet. Wer im Umkehrschluß aber keine Trennlinie zwischen Vorsatz und Affekt zieht, der macht es sich mit seinen Forderungen nach härteren Strafen zu einfach. Denn wenn schon härtere Strafen, dann auch mehr Geld für die Ursachenforschung und die wirksame Hilfe für Pädophile, die mit ihren Neigungen kämpfen.

Ich selbst finde es allerdings auch bedauerlich und traurig, dass wenn sich die Gutachter und Psychologen in Bezug auf einen bereits Verurteilten irren, wieder ein Kinderleben in Gefahr und möglicherweise schon zu Ende ist.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Es geht um die Einrichtung. Du solltest anfangen zu lesen und wenn man nichts gescheites zu einer Diskussion beitragen kann, sollte man überlegen ob man sich nicht davon fernhält.
btw. Kann der Dad auch bestätigen, dass die da nicht gerade schlecht leben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja. Hier im Forum wird nach Mord und Totschlag geschrien. Täter werden sich nie freiwillig melden, weil sie davon ausgehen nie erwischt zu werden. Es ging mir jetzt viel mehr darum, dass sich Pädophile, also die, die eine Neigung zu Kindern haben, bei diversen Beratungsstellen melden, was aber denke ich selten geschieht. Eher gar nicht. Bei den ganzen Vergewaltigungsberichten würd ich mich auch nicht mehr melden. 

Was heisst denn Vorsatz und Affekt? Im Affekt ein Kind misshandelt, getötet oder wie meinen? Da gibt es kein Affekt, dass ist immer ein Vorsatz. Warum sollte man mehr Geld für Ursachenforschung ausgeben, wenn es leichter geht?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich selbst finde es allerdings auch bedauerlich und traurig, dass wenn sich die Gutachter und Psychologen in Bezug auf einen bereits Verurteilten irren, wieder ein Kinderleben in Gefahr und möglicherweise schon zu Ende ist.


aber die psyche des menschen ist zu naja wirr um rauszufinden ob er nun geheilt ist oder nicht das kann keiner wissen

PS: bitte tipps per pm wie ich wieder nüchtern werde! *verzweifel*


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es geht um die Einrichtung. Du solltest anfangen zu lesen und wenn man nichts gescheites zu einer Diskussion beitragen kann, sollte man überlegen ob man sich nicht davon fernhält.
> btw. Kann der Dad auch bestätigen, dass die da nicht gerade schlecht leben..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wieder stellt sich die Frage: Ist es denn wirkungsvoller alle Gefangenen in vier Quadratmetern ohne Radio, Fernseher oder die Chance auf Resozialisierung und Ausbildung einzusperren und zu hoffen, sie kommen nach zehn bis zwanzig Jahren geläutert aus der JVA? Etwas zweifelhaft wenn du mich fragst. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen: Ich kriege schon nach ein paar Stunden einen Rappel wenn ich nur vor dem Fernseher liege und/oder Radio höre. Dann gehe ich einfach vor die Tür, vielleicht zu Freunden. Ich vertrete mir die Beine, verlasse meine Wohnung, gehe in die Stadt und widme mich der Zerstreuung. Und jetzt frage ich mich, wie gut kann das in einem Raum der 25m² groß ist funktionieren, ohne nach einer Woche Bisspuren in der Wand zu hinterlassen? 
Man sollte sich immer vor Augen führen, dass es ein Unterschied ist ob man stundenlang TV schaut oder Radio hört, mit der Sicherheit im Hinterkopf, jederzeit sein Zimmer verlassen zu können wenn einem denn danach ist oder, dass man in seinem Zimmer eingesperrt bleibt, auch wenn man gerne irgendwo anders hinmöchte.



Siu schrieb:


> Es ging mir jetzt viel mehr darum, dass sich Pädophile, also die, die eine Neigung zu Kindern haben, bei diversen Beratungsstellen melden, was aber denke ich selten geschieht. Eher gar nicht. Bei den ganzen Vergewaltigungsberichten würd ich mich auch nicht mehr melden.



Und warum ist das wohl so? Weil sie nicht wollen oder weil sie sich nicht trauen? 



Siu schrieb:


> Was heisst denn Vorsatz und Affekt? Im Affekt ein Kind misshandelt, getötet oder wie meinen? Da gibt es kein Affekt, dass ist immer ein Vorsatz. Warum sollte man mehr Geld für Ursachenforschung ausgeben, wenn es leichter geht?



Seltsamerweise kennt das dt. Strafrecht den Tatbestand des "Affektes" und des "Vorsatzes". Also muß es da doch Unterschiede geben.

Oh, na auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt. Wenn es derart leicht ist, sind die dt. Behörden bestimmt brennend an der nun bald folgenden Antwort interessiert. Der Staatsapparat kann die eingesparten Millionen sicher gut andersweitig einsetzen.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> PS: bitte tipps per pm wie ich wieder nüchtern werde! *verzweifel*



Wurst-, Fisch- oder Gurkenwasser. Eklig, aber es hilft. Zumindest mir.


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es geht um die Einrichtung. Du solltest anfangen zu lesen und wenn man nichts gescheites zu einer Diskussion beitragen kann, sollte man überlegen ob man sich nicht davon fernhält.



Der beste Spruch wenn man wirklich gar nix mehr sagen kann.

Der Dad arbeitet dort. Er sitzt nicht jahrelang hinter Gittern. Er kann jetzt sofort nach Malle fliegen und sich an den Strand legen. Wer Fernseher und eigene Einrichtung der kleinen Zelle als Saus und Braus bezeichnet der weiß wahrscheinlich selbst nicht was Freiheit bedeutet und ist leicht zufrieden zu stellen.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Es gibt je nach Staftat eine Menge Freigang für die "Knastis". Es ist ja nicht so, dass die da tagelang auf ihrem Zimmer sitzen müssen. Gibt "Freizeit"beschäftigung und auch diverse Angebote, denen man nachgehen kann. Wenn ich vorher auf der Straße gelebt habe etc., dann leb ich da bestimmt nicht schlechter.


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wenn ich vorher auf der Straße gelebt habe etc., dann leb ich da bestimmt nicht schlechter.



Man wat für ein Gedankengang. Einige Penner, Berber und Straßenpunks leben auf der Straße um einfach komplett frei zu sein. Frei von Arbeit, Verpflichtungen oder Gesellschaftsnormen. 
Wär mal interessant wieviele Gefängnisinsassen vor der Haft obdachlos waren.

Genau Offtopic danke Lord. Das wars von mir zum Thema Haftbedingungen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. August 2008)

geht das nicht n bisschen weit weg vom topic?


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Es gibt je nach Staftat eine Menge Freigang für die "Knastis". Es ist ja nicht so, dass die da tagelang auf ihrem Zimmer sitzen müssen. Gibt "Freizeit"beschäftigung und auch diverse Angebote, denen man nachgehen kann. Wenn ich vorher auf der Straße gelebt habe etc., dann leb ich da bestimmt nicht schlechter.



Und da scheiden sich die Geister. Ein Obdachloser hat zumindest die freie Wahl dorthin zu gehen, wohin ihn seine Füße tragen. Trotz aller "Freiheiten" gilt das für den Häftling nicht. Es gibt noch ein paar Dinge mehr, die der Mensch außer Nahrung, Wohnstatt und Bewegung zum glücklich werden braucht. 
Interessant wäre es aber trotzdem. Eine Umfrage unter 1000x Häftlingen und Obdachlosen, ihre Plätze mit dem jeweils anderen zu tauschen. Ich bin bereit Wetten anzunehmen, dass 1000 Häftlinge sofort unterschreiben und nichtmal ein Viertel der Obdachlosen.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

> Seltsamerweise kennt das dt. Strafrecht den Tatbestand des "Affektes" und des "Vorsatzes". Also muß es da doch Unterschiede geben.
> 
> Oh, na auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt. Wenn es derart leicht ist, sind die dt. Behörden bestimmt brennend an der nun bald folgenden Antwort interessiert. Der Staatsapparat kann die eingesparten Millionen sicher gut andersweitig einsetzen.



Das war eine Frage an dich, die du mir beantworten solltest. Der angehängte Satz war lediglich meine Meinung dazu.
Die letzte Frage war meine Meinung zum Denken des dt. Staates. Stimmt. Ich habe oft das Gefühl, dass das gesparte nötige Geld an manchen Ecken zu anderen dummen Zwecken eingesetzt wird, weil man es sich ja nicht so schwer machen will.

Naja mit dem Knast lass ich ma so stehen. Lod hat schon Recht >.>


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das war eine Frage an dich, die du mir beantworten solltest. Der angehängte Satz war lediglich meine Meinung dazu.
> Die letzte Frage war meine Meinung zum Denken des dt. Staates. Stimmt. Ich habe oft das Gefühl, dass das gesparte nötige Geld an manchen Ecken zu anderen dummen Zwecken eingesetzt wird, weil man es sich ja nicht so schwer machen will.



Ich habe angenommen es sei klar, was ich damit meine, wenn ein Pädophiler ein Kind im Affekt vergewaltigt und tötet. Anders als wenn es eine vorsätzliche Tat war. Die Defintion der Affekttat überlasse ich jedoch anderen, gebildeteren Menschen oder Wiki


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2008)

Hm, ich mag gar nicht mehr allzu viel dazu sagen, da ich Noxiel nur voll und ganz zustimmen kann. 

Und das Leben, gerade als "Kinderschänder", ist im Knast alles andere als rosig, wo man sich mal schön vorm TV ausruhen kann und Freizeitangebote bekommt, wenn einem grad mal langweilig ist. Dort ist man nochmal der Unterste der Unteren und was das bedeuten kann kann man von so einigen Ex-Inhaftieten hören.

Sicherlich ist das, was passiert ist grausam und ich wünsche es niemanden, aber man sollte dennoch versuchen nicht gleich zu übertreiben und Blut und Folter zu fordern.


----------



## Minati (22. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist das, was passiert ist grausam und ich wünsche es niemanden, aber man sollte dennoch versuchen *nicht gleich zu übertreiben und Blut und Folter zu fordern*.



Wir werden darüber nochmal reden, wenn du a) selber Kinder hast und b) wenn es deinem Kind (was ich nicht hoffen will) passiert .... dann werden wir ja sehen, ob du dem Mörder oder Vergewaltiger deines Kindes genauso cool gegenüber treten kannst - ich könnte es nicht.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist das, was passiert ist grausam und ich wünsche es niemanden, aber man sollte dennoch versuchen nicht gleich zu übertreiben und Blut und Folter zu fordern.



Bei Forderungen wie Folter oder Todesstrafe merkt man, daß es den Forderern nicht um Recht und Gesetz geht, sondern simpel und einfach der Ruf nach Rache laut wird. Unter dem dünnen Mäntelchen einer Rechtfertigung werden da offensichtlich Gewaltphantasien ausgelebt und sadistische Strafen erdacht, die mich fragen lassen, was die Forderer denn nun von dem Straftäter unterscheidet?

Das Thema ist mit Sicherheit nicht für ein Forum geeignet, in dem kaum jemand sich auch nur annähernd mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt hat (Noxiel und einige andere bestätigen die Regel von der Ausnahme) und statt dessen mit Stammtischparolen statt Argumenten um sich geworfen wird. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> @Keelina: ich habe nie von gleich gesprochen. Du kannst nicht verstehen,was in den Leuten vorgeht,die das machen,wir können das nicht,weil wir nicht in ihren körpern stecken. weil wir alle anders sind,und anders fühlen / denken etc.
> 
> Und mit dem vorführen am pranger etc. das ist das dümmste was ich hier lese,man muss den menschen helfen,und du willst nur deinen wunsch befriedigen diese leute leiden zu sehen. Kein mensch ist so bösartig,dass er kinder umbringt z.B und dann selbst im knast sich darüber lustig macht. Ok,da gibt es bestimmt solche leute,aber man muss andern helfen,sie verstehen,aus ihnen lernen. Und falls das bei einem überhaupt nicht geht,dann muss er halt im gefängnis bleiben,weil er halt eine bedrohung ist.



Vergleich die Sache mit dem Pranger mal mit etwas sehr schmerzhaften was du getan hast. Leg deine Hand auf ne heiße Ofenplatte, interessiert mich
ob du das nochmal machst. Aus solchen Erreignissen lernst du nämlich, is die Platte nur warm legst die Hand immer wieder drauf weils nicht schmerzhaft ist.

Fakt is, die Knast leben die Leute nicht schlecht, klar ist es immernoch ein Gefängnis. Aber sie haben genug Angebote, Arbeit und Freizeit sowie auch Freigang
um das locker wegzustecken. Mir gehts mit Sicherheit nicht um die Täter, die sind mir vollkommen egal. Warum sollen die mir auch was bedeuten?
Egal wie Triebgesteuert der Mensch ist, ER hat den letzten Schritt IMMER in der Hand. Er kann sagen JA das mache ich, oder NEIN das lasse ich. 

Viele die denen helfen wollen sind ned anders wie die Politiker. Ich bin jetzt 21, und kenne viele Kinder, sehr viele in der Nachbarschaft und eben viele aus dem Dorf. Eine Freundin selbst hat ein Kind mit 4 Jahren auf welches ich recht oft aufpasse, ich liebe dieses Kind echt total und es bedeutet mir sehr viel wenn ich sehe wie es lacht und fröhlich ist. Ich persönlich würde mir keine Therapie für den Wünschen der es missbrauchen oder gar töten würde. Ich würde
dieses Schwein umbringen. Dann Stelle ich mich lieber über das Gesetz wegen des Kindes, als das der so davonkommt und auch noch ne Therapie spendiert bekommt. Wer zahlt das denn? Die Therapie zahlt nich der Staat, das zahlen wir mit unseren Steuern und irgendwelche Einrichtungen.

Versetzt euch mal in die Eltern oder in die Lage euer Kind oder das von Freunden geschieht das. Wenn das geschieht tragt ihr kein Mitleid mehr mit dem Täter in euch, dann erfüllt euch nur noch Hass auf diese Person.

Wie gesagt, wenn der Täter vor dem Kind steht um es zu töten oder Missbrauchen, dann hat er die Wahl JA oder NEIN zu sagen. Wenn er sagt NEIN hat er es verdient therapiert zu werden, den beim nächsten mal kann es zum JA kommen. Wenn er aber sofort JA sagt, hat er es nichtmal mehr verdient auch nur ansatzweise einem Blick gewürdigt zu bekommen. 

Zum Thema Phädofil äußere ich mich nicht, das ist eine Krankheit und hat ned unbedingt etwas mit den kranken gelüsten von Missbrauchstätern oder Mördern zu tun. Wer wie oben Phädofile als naja mehr oder weniger normal hinstellt und mit Homosexuellen oder Lesbischen gleichstellen will, naja der sollte sich diese Tatsache mal genauer überlegen. Es ist nicht normal, das man sich als erwachsener zu Kindern hingezogen fühlt. Das mag vielleicht noch normal sein wenn man sich mit 24 z.b. in ne 16 Jährige verliebt, aber das man sich generell von KINDERN angezogen und sexuell erregt fühlt, das ist nicht normal und das sollte auch nicht als normal betitelt werden.

@Minati: Genau auf den Punkt getroffen, was ich mit den obigeren Zeilen von mir Klar machen wollte. Genau darum gehts nämlich, WIR sind ned betroffen und können deshalb die Sache ned nachvollziehen. Aber wenn man wie ich ständig mit nem Kind zu tun hat, es liebt und viel Zeit mit ihm verbringt dann könnte ich dem Täter auch ned gegenüberstehen, weil dann würde ich ihn wahrscheinlich umbringen.

@BimmBamm: Ja, Rache ist das richtige Wort. Genau was anderes wünsche ich mir auch nicht wenn das mein Kind gewesen wäre.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Wir werden darüber nochmal reden, wenn du a) selber Kinder hast und b) wenn es deinem Kind (was ich nicht hoffen will) passiert .... dann werden wir ja sehen, ob du dem Mörder oder Vergewaltiger deines Kindes genauso cool gegenüber treten kannst - ich könnte es nicht.



Sehe ich genau so. Selbes wenn z.b. der Bruder vom kolege sowas passieren würde .. wenn ich den typ dann mal so sehen würde ich glaub nicht das man dann hallo sagt .. die meisten packt die wut/rache ..

Aber ich frag mich immer .. wie kann man nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht spass gegen wehrlose kinder oder wie? ..


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Selbes wenn z.b. der Bruder vom kolege sowas passieren würde .. wenn ich den typ dann mal so sehen würde ich glaub nicht das man dann hallo sagt .. die meisten packt die wut/rache ..
> 
> Aber ich frag mich immer .. wie kann man nur
> 
> ...



Das wirst du dich sehr lange Fragen, wahrscheinlich bis zum Ende deines Lebens. Weil wir "normaldenkende" Menschen das 
nie verstehen werden.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Das wirst du dich sehr lange Fragen, wahrscheinlich bis zum Ende deines Lebens. Weil wir "normaldenkende" Menschen das
> nie verstehen werden.



Villeicht fällt er ganz dolle aufn' Kopp?...


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Vergleich die Sache mit dem Pranger mal mit etwas sehr schmerzhaften was du getan hast. Leg deine Hand auf ne heiße Ofenplatte, interessiert mich
> ob du das nochmal machst. Aus solchen Erreignissen lernst du nämlich, is die Platte nur warm legst die Hand immer wieder drauf weils nicht schmerzhaft ist.



Schlag den Begriff "Triebtäter" nach. 



> Ich persönlich würde mir keine Therapie für den Wünschen der es missbrauchen oder gar töten würde. Ich würde
> dieses Schwein umbringen. Dann Stelle ich mich lieber über das Gesetz wegen des Kindes, als das der so davonkommt und auch noch ne Therapie spendiert bekommt. Wer zahlt das denn? Die Therapie zahlt nich der Staat, das zahlen wir mit unseren Steuern und irgendwelche Einrichtungen.



Was hast Du davon, daß Du Dein Leben wegschmeisst, um den Kinderschänder umzubringen? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, den Eltern in der wahrscheinlich schwersten Stunde ihres Lebens beizustehen, anstatt umgehend selbst in den Knast zu wandern (von der Schädigung Deiner gesellschaftlichen Umwelt - Eltern, Freunde, Lebenspartner, eigene Kinder usw. - mal ganz abgesehen, denen Du zusätzliches Leid aufbürdest)?
Dürfen die Eltern / Verwandten / Freunde des Kinderschänders Dich nun ebenfalls töten? 



> Versetzt euch mal in die Eltern oder in die Lage euer Kind oder das von Freunden geschieht das. Wenn das geschieht tragt ihr kein Mitleid mehr mit dem Täter in euch, dann erfüllt euch nur noch Hass auf diese Person.



Deshalb ist es gut, daß emotional zu sehr involvierte Menschen keine Gesetze machen dürfen. Wer "emotional überladen" ist, denkt nicht mehr rational oder objektiv. 



> Wie gesagt, wenn der Täter vor dem Kind steht um es zu töten oder Missbrauchen, dann hat er die Wahl JA oder NEIN zu sagen. Wenn er sagt NEIN hat er es verdient therapiert zu werden, den beim nächsten mal kann es zum JA kommen. Wenn er aber sofort JA sagt, hat er es nichtmal mehr verdient auch nur ansatzweise einem Blick gewürdigt zu bekommen.



Und Du weißt, wie oft er vorher NEIN gesagt hat? 



> Es ist nicht normal, das man sich als erwachsener zu Kindern hingezogen fühlt. Das mag vielleicht noch normal sein wenn man sich mit 24 z.b. in ne 16 Jährige verliebt, aber das man sich generell von KINDERN angezogen und sexuell erregt fühlt, das ist nicht normal und das sollte auch nicht als normal betitelt werden.



Lies doch erst einmal ein paar Studien zum Thema, bevor Du hier von "normal" herumschwadronierst. Das da oben ist das, was ich unter "Stammtischparolen" meinte. Psychologen gehen AFAIK davon aus, daß die sexuelle Orientierung in der Pubertät geprägt wird und danach nicht mehr änderbar ist. Pädophilie ist von unserem heutigen Wissensstand ausgehend nicht therapierbar.



> @BimmBamm: Ja, Rache ist das richtige Wort. Genau was anderes wünsche ich mir auch nicht wenn das mein Kind gewesen wäre.



Rache ist ein niederer Beweggrund, der zu Recht aus unserem Bestrafungssystem verbannt wurde. Du sagst, Du würdest auf jeden Fall einen Triebtäter umbringen, wenn er ein von Dir geliebtes Kind umbringt. Theoretisch haben wir hier einen potentiellen vorsätzlichen Mörder (sogar mit öffentlicher Ankündigung). 

Eine Frage noch: Laut einer "Delta-Sendung" zum Thema Serienkiller werden hierzulande ca. 5 Kinder von Kinderschändern ermordet, jedoch ca. 100 Kinder von ihren Eltern totgeprügelt. Todesstrafe für diese Eltern?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Schlag den Begriff "Triebtäter" nach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was die Studien angehen les ich eig ned nach weils mich ned wirklich interessiert ehrlich gesagt. Ich kenne nen Freund der Phädofil ist, und ich kenn den seine Gedanken sehr wohl. Er ist ein Freund von mir, aber ich würde ihm kein Kind von mir anvertrauen. Ebenso habe ich ein besonderes Augenmerk auf ihn bei jeder Feier wo Kinder dabei sind. 

Zu deinen anderen Erläuterungen geb ich dir teilweise schon recht, das mit den Eltern der Mörder und so. Aber wenn man einfach mit Kindern zu tun hat, dann denkt man für das Kind und nicht für irgendwen anderen. Kinder erhalten die Menschheit am Leben. Zu deinem Thema mit den Kindern die totgeprügelt werden, ja gut das kann man sehen wie man will. Wenn man nun zu allem ne Statistik suchen würde bräuchte man nicht mehr Diskutieren.

Wenn man selber betroffen wäre, dann is rational denken kaum noch möglich. Das können auch nur die verstehen denen Kinder sehr viel bedeuten.
Für mich bedeutet das sehr viel wenn mein kleiner Neffe zu mir kommt und mich umarmt, wenn das plötzlich weg ist weil irgend so ein Hanswurscht sich ned
unter Kontrolle hat und ein Kind braucht um sich abzureagieren oder um Macht auszuüben, naja dann denk ich da ned rational. Dann soll er lieber auf die Straße gehen, jemanden eine reinhauen und gut ist. Lieber nen erwachsenen eine reinhauen, als ein Kinder zu missbrauchen oder umzubringen.

Es gibt für mich da einfach kein Verständnis, warum man solchen Leuten auch noch helfen sollte?


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Ich kenne nen Freund der Phädofil ist, und ich kenn den seine Gedanken sehr wohl. Er ist ein Freund von mir, aber ich würde ihm kein Kind von mir anvertrauen.



Warum tötest du deinen Freund nicht sofort wie es hier einige fordern? Gleich zur Vorsorge damit er niemals einem Kind was antun kann.


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum tötest du deinen Freund nicht sofort wie es hier einige fordern? Gleich zur Vorsorge damit er niemals einem Kind was antun kann.



Ich habe das auch gefordert, die Rede war allerdings von denen dies getan haben.
Mein Freund weiß meine Haltung zu dieser Sache, ich habe ihm gesagt das ich für sowas vollste
Verachtung empfinde. Wenn man es getan hat. Nicht wenn man Phädofil ist, denn das ist meiner Meinung nach
ne Krankheit. Es hängen viele Faktoren zusammen das man Phädofil wird da geb ich den Vorrednern schon recht.

Nur man hat einfach immer noch ein Gewissen und die freie Wahl JA oder NEIN zu sagen.
Mein Freund ist ja nicht hochgradigst gefährdet, er hat immerhin ne Freundin die ihn in dieser Sache
total unterstützt, also hilft lol

Seit er Sie hat is das mit den Kindern nicht mehr so schlimm weil sie da auch sehr drauf aufpasst. Was der Nachteil ist, Sie
wurde von ihren Eltern und Verwandten abgeschrieben und hat keinen Kontakt mehr zu Verwandten und ihren Eltern. Lediglich ihre
Schwester versteht sich noch klasse mit ihr. Familietechnisch hat sie nur noch ihre Schwester, für die restliche Familie ist sie praktisch
gestorben. Nur weil sie mit einem Phädofilen zusammen ist.

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Phädofile, erst dann wenn Sie etwas getan haben.


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

BimmBamm hat schon treffend gesagt warum emotional vorbelastete keine Gesetze machen sollten und Keelina ist das Paradebeispiel dazu. So schade es auch ist, das Buffed Forum ist kein Platz an dem man sich über solche Dinge unterhalten kann. 

Ich möchte von Keelina trotzdem genau wissen, wie er zu BimmBamms Frage steht, ob die Eltern des Pädophilen ebenfalls die Mörder ihres Kindes töten dürfen. Übrigens bedeuten mir Kinder auch sehr viel, trotzdem versuche ich rational zu denken, der Tod des Mörders würde meinen Verlust nicht kompensieren, noch abschmälern.



Keelina schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch gefordert, die Rede war allerdings von denen dies getan haben.[...]
> Nicht wenn man Phädofil ist, denn das ist meiner Meinung nach
> ne Krankheit. Es hängen viele Faktoren zusammen das man Phädofil wird da geb ich den Vorrednern schon recht.



Wie ich angeführt habe, war vor einigen hundert Jahren Homosexualität genauso krank wie Frauenwahlrecht, oder so unnormal keinen Sklaven zu haben. 



Keelina schrieb:


> Nur man hat einfach immer noch ein Gewissen und die freie Wahl JA oder NEIN zu sagen.
> Mein Freund ist ja nicht hochgradigst gefährdet, er hat immerhin ne Freundin die ihn in dieser Sache
> total unterstützt, also hilft lol



Wenn ich mir einige Schlagzeilen der letzten Wochen anschaue, zweifle ich an der Ausage mit dem Gewissen aber ziemlich. Du brauchst nur die Politik, die Wirtschaft oder das soziale Miteinander zu betrachen, um zu sehen, dass die Leute ihr "Gewissen" nicht als so ehrbar ansehen, wie du es glaubst. 



Keelina schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Phädofile, erst dann wenn Sie etwas getan haben.



Der für mich markanteste Satz. Du hast also auch nichts gegen Eltern die ihr Kind prügeln, sondern erst wenn es tot ist. Du trinkst Abends auch mal ein Bierchen mit einem fanatischen Terroristen, solange er sich noch nicht mit einer Bombe auf dem Marktplatz in die Luft gejagt hat und du feierst mit Rechtsradikalen solange sie den indischen Lokalbesitzer noch nicht ermordet haben?


----------



## BimmBamm (22. August 2008)

Keelina schrieb:


> Was die Studien angehen les ich eig ned nach weils mich ned wirklich interessiert ehrlich gesagt. Ich kenne nen Freund der Phädofil ist, und ich kenn den seine Gedanken sehr wohl. Er ist ein Freund von mir, aber ich würde ihm kein Kind von mir anvertrauen. Ebenso habe ich ein besonderes Augenmerk auf ihn bei jeder Feier wo Kinder dabei sind.



Dir ist ein berühmtes Zitat von Dieter Nuhr bekannt? Gerade in Deinem Fall, wo offensichtlich ein Freund pädophile Neigungen hat, böte es sich geradezu an, sich zu informieren!



> Zu deinen anderen Erläuterungen geb ich dir teilweise schon recht, das mit den Eltern der Mörder und so. Aber wenn man einfach mit Kindern zu tun hat, dann denkt man für das Kind und nicht für irgendwen anderen. Kinder erhalten die Menschheit am Leben. Zu deinem Thema mit den Kindern die totgeprügelt werden, ja gut das kann man sehen wie man will. Wenn man nun zu allem ne Statistik suchen würde bräuchte man nicht mehr Diskutieren.



Auch Statistiken müssen interpretiert werden. In der von mir genannten Sendung wurden z. B. Rückfallquoten von Straf- und Maßregelvollzug verglichen (60 - 80 % im Strafvollzug; 7 - 25 % im Maßregelvollzug). Gesellschaftlich gesehen scheint das letztere Modell doch sehr viel erfolgsversprechender als eine Verschärfung der Knastbedingungen zu sein, die hier von einigen gefordert wird (Begriffe bitte in der Wikipedia nachschlagen)!



> Wenn man selber betroffen wäre, dann is rational denken kaum noch möglich. Das können auch nur die verstehen denen Kinder sehr viel bedeuten.
> Für mich bedeutet das sehr viel wenn mein kleiner Neffe zu mir kommt und mich umarmt, wenn das plötzlich weg ist weil irgend so ein Hanswurscht sich ned
> unter Kontrolle hat und ein Kind braucht um sich abzureagieren oder um Macht auszuüben, naja dann denk ich da ned rational. Dann soll er lieber auf die Straße gehen, jemanden eine reinhauen und gut ist. Lieber nen erwachsenen eine reinhauen, als ein Kinder zu missbrauchen oder umzubringen.



Du entschuldigst den Mord an einem Kinderschänder durch die Irrationalität des eigenen Denkens, gibst gleichzeitig zu, weder über die Konsequenzen Deines Tuns nachzudenken bzw. lediglich egoistischen Rachetrieb abzureagieren. Was unterscheidet Dich dann von einem Triebtäter? Du suchst Entschuldigungen in der Irrationalität, gestehst aber dem Triebtäter keine solche Entschuldigung zu?



> Es gibt für mich da einfach kein Verständnis, warum man solchen Leuten auch noch helfen sollte?



In zivilisierten Gegenden hat man sich gesellschaftlich darauf geeinigt, daß in der Strafverfolgung die Resozialisierung das Ziel ist. Gleichzeitig sind natürlich Sexualstraftäter ein Forschungsobjekt. Wenn es gelingt, diese Täter zu therapieren bzw. sogar Präventationsmaßnahmen ableiten zu können, ist der Gesellschaft mehr geholfen als immer wieder auftauchenden Triebtätern die Birnen gewaltsam zu entfernen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

lol verzeiht mir wenn ich nicht mit Zitaten antworte aber bin in der Arbeit und habe ned allzuviel Zeit weil mein Praktikant immer wieder mal antanzt xD
Ich überfliege eure Posts auch nur mal eben schnell und les ned allzu aufmerksam durch. Mit wem ich ein Bier trinke weis ich nicht da ich eher selten Alkohol trinke. Aber man sieht ja meistens ned wen man vor sich hat.

@BimmBamm: Mit dem Gewissen hast geb ich dir vollkommen recht, viele haben kein Gewissen. Aber die Möglichkeit zwischen JA oder NEIN.

Dass die Eltern des Mörders mich nicht töten dürfen is schon klar, das is halt so ne Sache.
Wäre es auch so dann gäbe es bald keine Menschen mehr. Klar darf ich den auch ned umbringen, aber für mich
ist das eben ... ja das kann man ned wirklich erklären. Der Hass und die Wut richtet sich ja auf den Täter.

Das Eltern ihre Kinder schlagen find ich keinesweges Okay. Find es ebenfalls abscheulich. Abe hab keine Zeit mehr zu schreiben drüber xD
Eben is Arbeit gekommen, zwar ned viel aber des hat Vorrang xD


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2008)

also zum Glück sind die Stimmen der Vernunft(in diesem Falle Noxiel und BimBam) in diesem Thread nicht so leicht zu erschüttern...
gerade ich, als Vater eines 4 jährigen Sohnes, dürfte hier eigentlich mit als einzigster der Poster überhaupt eine Meinung dazu abgeben.aber was ich hier teilweise über geforderte Strafen lese ist teilweise erschreckend.
wenn meinem Sohn sowas zustossen würde,würde es mich innerlich zerreissen.mein Leben wäre zerstört.ohne Frage.niemals wird ein Vater oder eine Mutter über sowas hinwegkommen...
aber um was wäre ich dann besser wenn ich direkt in den Gerichtssaal laufe und dem Mörder in den Kopf schiesse?wieviel Leid bring ich dannn über die familie des getöteten?und wieviel zusätzliches Leid für meine Eltern oder Ehefrau?kann man Leid mit Leid beantworten??? wer kann sich hier überhaupt als Richter über menschenleben aufspielen???
und es ist nicht sinnvoller Gefängnisstrafen zu verschärfen,sondern es wäre um vieles besser Ursachenforschung zu betreiben,damit nicht noch mehr Kinderschänder geschaffen werden von der Gesellschaft...


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2008)

@Shadow24
Schön einmal die Meinung eines Familienvaters zu hören, und wie für ihn die Sachlage aussieht.


----------



## Lillyan (22. August 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Wir werden darüber nochmal reden, wenn du a) selber Kinder hast und b) wenn es deinem Kind (was ich nicht hoffen will) passiert .... dann werden wir ja sehen, ob du dem Mörder oder Vergewaltiger deines Kindes genauso cool gegenüber treten kannst - ich könnte es nicht.


Ich habe einen kleinen fast 3-jährigen Sohn. Ich habe sehr viel in dieser Sache im Bekanntenkreis erlebt und habe mich deswegen auch gut über dieses Thema informiert. Wenn meinem Sohn so etwas passieren würde wäre ich sicherlich mehr als wütend auf den Täter und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich ihm gegenübertreten könnte (zum Glück wird man ja nicht dazu gezwungen), aber dennoch bin ich gegen eine Lynchjustiz. Außerdem sind wir hier alle derzeit recht wenig emotional involviert und sollten zumindest noch halbwegs vernünftig denken können, auch wenn wir mit den eltern mitfühlen. In dem Moment dann derlei Forderungen zu stellen und das zu großen Teilen sogar ohne sich wirklich informiert zu haben finde ich sehr erschreckend.


----------



## Keelina (22. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich habe einen kleinen fast 3-jährigen Sohn. Ich habe sehr viel in dieser Sache im Bekanntenkreis erlebt und habe mich deswegen auch gut über dieses Thema informiert. Wenn meinem Sohn so etwas passieren würde wäre ich sicherlich mehr als wütend auf den Täter und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich ihm gegenübertreten könnte (zum Glück wird man ja nicht dazu gezwungen), aber dennoch bin ich gegen eine Lynchjustiz. Außerdem sind wir hier alle derzeit recht wenig emotional involviert und sollten zumindest noch halbwegs vernünftig denken können, auch wenn wir mit den eltern mitfühlen. In dem Moment dann derlei Forderungen zu stellen und das zu großen Teilen sogar ohne sich wirklich informiert zu haben finde ich sehr erschreckend.



Nun also ich sag zu diesem Thema nichts mehr. Es hat halt jeder seine Meinung dazu und jeder fühlt da eben anders.
Ich bin sehr froh darum das ich keine derartigen Erfahrungen machen musste und natürlich wünsch ich das auch keinem anderen. 
Ob ich den jetzt im Gericht erschießen würde oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen, immerhin hab auch ich den letzten Schritt also abzudrücken 
in der Hand. Und ein Gewissen habe ich auch das mich vorher warnen würde und mir die Sache nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen wird.

Mein Beileid jedenfalls für die Eltern. Was auch immer das Kind beim Mörder durchmachen musste, jetzt ist es vorbei.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

Ob es gerecht ist tja ..
Ich frage mich da immer ist es gerecht das so ein "wiederling" (Ich würde ja psycho sagen aber damit sind auch unschuldige gemeint welche nichts für diese können) einfach ein kind schnappt welches sich nicht wehren kann? dieses dann vergewaltigt/foltert/tötet? was gibt einem menschen das recht jemaden zu quälen und zu töten?

Ist es gerecht das die Eltern danach einen solchen erschiessen dürfen? ... Warscheindlich auch nicht .. denn auch dieser "wiederling" hatte evtl kinder (wobei ich hier sorgerechtsentzug und nie wieder näher als 1km den kindern nähern darf vorschlagen würde) und andere angehörige welchen es auch wieder leid zufügen würde.

Jedoch finde ich die Strafen sind harmlos ... man darf in einen knast mit bett + tv und man kann alles machen dort was man will......
Meiner meinung nach ist dies kein knast .. sachen wie kuba/thailand .. da will keiner in den Knast.. aber das ist ein anderes thema.

Auch wenn 1% rückfällig wird ist dies meiner meinung nach zuviel .. aber todesstrafe wurde ja abgesetzt .. ..

Ja ich hasse solche leute .. genau wie die die kinder und tiere schlagen ..


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Als ich etwa 15 Jahren alt war, lief in unserer Wohngegend ein Exibitionist herum, der sich überwiegend Kinder als Opfer aussuchte. Und da ich in einer sonst sehr ruhigen Siedlung mit vielen Familien wohne, fand er diese auch. Damals diskutierten viele Eltern darüber, was mit diesem Mann geschehen sollte und natürlich kam auch das Thema Todesstrafe wieder auf. Ich war damals schon der Auffassung, dass der Tod keine angemessene Strafe ist. Selbst ein Kindermörder sollte in einem demokratischen Staat trotz der Grausamkeit seiner Taten nicht hingerichtet werden. Der Grund dafür ist sicher kein Verständnis für solche Personen und noch weniger irgendeine Form von Mitleid, sondern er die Tatsache, dass sich ein Straftäter seiner Taten durchaus bewusst ist und sich, so krass es klingen mag, durch den Tod seiner Bestrafung entziehen kann. Sperrt man einen Kinderschänder lebenslang hinter Gitter, dann muss er sich auch lebenslang mit seinen Taten auseinandersetzen. Hinzu kommt die Ablehnung, die er von den anderen Inhaftierten erfahren wird, denn selbst Mörder und Bankräuber lassen im Gefängnis kein gutes Haar an einem Kinderschänder. Und von Selbstjustiz unter Gefangenen hat man ja in den letzten Jahren mehr als genug gehört. Mir ist es dabei nur wichtig, dass der Staat die Haftstrafe auch voll ausreizt uns solche "Subjekte" nicht schon nach 10 Jahren auf freien Fuß setzt, damit sie losgehen und sich das nächste unschuldige Opfer suchen können. Es kann nicht sein, dass in Deutschland ein Steuerhinterzieher länger hinter Gittern sitzt, als ein Mörder und Vergewaltiger. Ich bin zwar kein Unterstützer der Todesstrafe, aber lebenslängliche Haft und anschliessende Sicherheitsverwahrung sind in solch einem Fall für mich nicht diskutabel. Es ist meiner Meinung nach nachvollziehbar, wenn die Eltern eines gewaltsam umgekommenen Kindes Wut und Hass verspüren und das Bedürfnis haben, den Mörder ihres Kinder mit eigenener Hand zu töten. Trotzdem leben wir in einem Land, in dem Selbstjustiz nicht legal ist und ehrlichgesagt möchte ich auch nicht wissen, was auf den Straßen los wäre, wenn man sie legalisieren würde. Niemand hat das Recht einen anderen Menschen zu töten, weder der Mörder eines Kindes, noch die vom Schmerz zerfressenen Eltern. Der Henker, der einen Kriminellen hinrichtet, wird in diesem Augenblick auch zu einem staatlich tolerierten Mörder - müsste er demnach nicht auch mit dem Tode rechnen? Ich persönlich kann mich jedenfalls nicht mit dem Gedanken an die daraus resultierende Spirale aus Mord und daraus resultierendem Mord als Bestrafung nicht anfreunden.


----------



## shadow24 (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ob es gerecht ist tja ..
> Ich frage mich da immer ist es gerecht das so ein "wiederling" (Ich würde ja psycho sagen aber damit sind auch unschuldige gemeint welche nichts für diese können) einfach ein kind schnappt welches sich nicht wehren kann? dieses dann vergewaltigt/foltert/tötet? was gibt einem menschen das recht jemaden zu quälen und zu töten?
> 
> Ist es gerecht das die Eltern danach einen solchen erschiessen dürfen? ... Warscheindlich auch nicht .. denn auch dieser "wiederling" hatte evtl kinder (wobei ich hier sorgerechtsentzug und nie wieder näher als 1km den kindern nähern darf vorschlagen würde) und andere angehörige welchen es auch wieder leid zufügen würde.
> ...


Du fängst an dir selbst zu wiedersprechen:im ersten Abschnitt fragst du noch was einem Menschen das Recht gibt jemand anderen zu quälen und zu töten und auf der anderen Seite forderst du knallharte Gefängnisstrafen und wünschst dir insgeheim doch die Todesstarfe für diejenigen.aber wer gibt DIR das recht dazu?und bist du nicht dadurch genauso schlimm wie der Täter?
zur gefängnisstarfe weis ich nochmal auf BimBams Post hin,indem gesagt wird das die Rückfallquote deutlich niedriger liegt bei sozialen Haftbedingungen als bei den verschärften...in dem Fall wünsch ich mir doch alles ander als haftbedingungen wie in Thailand beispielsweise,wo fast jeder wieder rückfällig wird...
ich kann dein Zorn gut verstehen Minastirit....sehr gut sogar...auch ich denke genauso wie du über die Leute die unschuldigen wehtun,quälen,oder sogar töten.auch ich hasse diese Leute.aber das unterscheidet uns von diesen Subjekten,das wir uns nicht von unseren Emotionen überrennen lassen.Denn das ist das eigentliche Hauptproblem bei den Tätern...
ich hab letztens genauso in einem Thread reagiert wie du.da ging es um Selbstmordattentätern.auch diese hasse ich.soagr noch maeh als Kinderschänder(wenn das geht),weil sie nicht nur einer famile Leid zufügen sondern ganz vielen Familien...
aber da hatte mir BimBam geantwortet ich solle mich mal mit was anderem beschäftigen bevor ich hasserfüllt zurückposte.erstmal weider zu klaren Gedanken kommen und dann antworten.ich mach das seitdem so...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (22. August 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> Mein gott,es geht nicht um eine ebene. wir sind alle auf der selben ebene,niemand ist besser als jemand anderes.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstmal , sage ich auch das ich über Kinderschändern stehe , aber davon agesehen , du vergleichst Kinderschänder mit Homosexuellen?!?!? Und dann sagst du wir sollen Kinderschänder unterstützen?  Hast du sie noch alle?   Ich selber habe keine Kinder und finde trotzdem das du eine Riesenscheisse laberst. DEnk mal an die Eltern.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Passt gerade ganz gut zum Thema: 

"Polizei deckt Pädophilen-Ring auf"
"..jahrelange Ermittlungen...Schlag gegen einen im Internet aktiven Kinderporno-Ring gelungen. Alleine in Deutschland werden gegen 987 Internetnutzer ermittelt...Ermittlungen hätten 2006 begonnen, seien weitesgehend abgeschlossen. Es gebe erste Verhaftungen und Urteile.. man habe sich aber jetzt erst dazu entschieden, mit der "Operation Smasher" an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Auch im Ausland habe es Ermittlungserfolg gegeben: So seien 80 Festnahmen in Österreich bekannt, 65 in Polen, 53 in der Türkei und 38 in Australien"

Quelle: ZDF Videotext

http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/5711198.html | Nochmal der aktuelle Stand zum Fall Michelle





> Warum tötest du deinen Freund nicht sofort wie es hier einige fordern? Gleich zur Vorsorge damit er niemals einem Kind was antun kann.



Wollte nur mal wissen wo genau Leute gefordert haben unschuldige Pädophile zu ermordern? Und hör auf so stark provozierend zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Grundsätzlich sollte man Pädophilie nicht mit Homosexualität vergleichen, auch wenn es sich bei beiden &#8220;Spielarten&#8221; um eine sexuelle Neigung handelt. Klar, es hat viel mit gesellschaftlichen Normen zu tun, wie mit derartigen Dingen umgegangen wird. In manchen Ländern ist es normal, wenn alte Männer minderjährige Mädchen heiraten und schwängern, aber in unserer westlichen Gesellschaft ist es nun einmal verpönt. Und meiner Ansicht nach, ist eine sexuelle Beziehung zu einem Kind etwas, was nicht toleriert werden kann und darf. Kinder müssen geschützt werden, ihnen muss die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, gesund und friedlich aufzuwachsen. Ein Pädophiler, der sich an einem unschuldigen Kind vergeht, nimmt ihm diese Chance. Selbst, wenn er es nach seinem Vergehen am Leben lässt, die psychischen Wunden werden niemals heilen. Pädophilie ist eine Neigung, die anderen schadet und deshalb sollte ein solcher Mensch therapiert werden, bevor er seine Gelüste ausleben und anderen damit Leid zufügen kann.

Edit: Pädophile Menschen sind für mich Opfer ihrer Neigungen. Zumindest solange, wie sie niemandem Schaden zugefügen. Sie sollten die Chance bekommen, ein normales Leben zu führen und ihr Verlangen abzulegen, denn nicht jeder Pädophile findet es klasse, sich zu Kindern hingezogen zu fühlen. Straftäter sollte aber nach wie vor die volle Härte des Gesetzes treffen.


----------



## Minati (22. August 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> In dem Moment dann derlei Forderungen zu stellen und das zu großen Teilen sogar ohne sich wirklich informiert zu haben finde ich sehr erschreckend.



EINSPRUCH !!!
Ich habe nie auch nur in irgendeinem Post geschrieben, dass ich dafür bin, dass man diese Leute gleich auf den elektrischen Stuhl setzt. Immer diese Unterstellungen ... tze tze tze ;-)

Ehrlich gesagt, ich wüsste was ich tun würde, wenn ich diesem Jemand (ob nun Mann oder Frau - ja, auch Frauen vergehen sich an Kinder, was irgendwie außer Acht gelassen wird) gegenübertreten würde. Ich würde dieser Person (egal, ob es Vorsatz oder keiner war) mit Mitleid und Verachtung strafen. Verachtung, weil er mein Kind auf dem Gewissen hätte und Mitleid, weil das sehr sehr arm ist, sich an einem so unschuldigem Wesen zu vergehen.


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Passt gerade ganz gut zum Thema:
> 
> "Polizei deckt Pädophilen-Ring auf"
> "..jahrelange Ermittlungen...Schlag gegen einen im Internet aktiven Kinderporno-Ring gelungen. Alleine in Deutschland werden gegen 987 Internetnutzer ermittelt...Ermittlungen hätten 2006 begonnen, seien weitesgehend abgeschlossen. Es gebe erste Verhaftungen und Urteile.. man habe sich aber jetzt erst dazu entschieden, mit der "Operation Smasher" an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen. Auch im Ausland habe es Ermittlungserfolg gegeben: So seien 80 Festnahmen in Österreich bekannt, 65 in Polen, 53 in der Türkei und 38 in Australien"
> ...



Passt auch grad ganz gut zum Thema.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wormser_Prozesse

Vater wird angeklagt wegen Missbrauch
Seine Kinder kommen ins Heim
Vater wird freigesprochen darf aber seine Kinder nicht sehen
Heimleiter hat in der Zeit die Kinder missbraucht

Vielen Dank an die Leutchens von Wildwasser e.V.


----------



## Siu (22. August 2008)

Wenn die Mädchen Frühreif sind, ist das in der Tat möglich. Das die Natur verrückt spielt, mag ich nicht sagen. Sind halt Ausnahmen. Glaube kaum, dass die Natur sich ein Scherz erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Gesetzgeber kann da ja schlecht was für oder? Das hat wohl weniger mit Sex zu tun. Man kann sich in dem Alter ja mal die Körperverhältnisse angucken zwischen 8-Jähriger und Baby.
Oh man Therion, wenn dir die Diskussion so auf den Keks geht, dann halt den Sabbel und geh in anderen Threads dummes Zeug labern. Ist ja echt ätzend. Hast du nichts zu tun?


----------



## Seridan (22. August 2008)

Allso ich muss echt sagen das ist KRANK was die da schreiben.
so eine seite müsste gespert werden.
unglaublich sowas, kann meine gedanken über diese leute gerade nicht mehr in worte fassen!


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

Laut Aussagen meiner Mutter haben die Mädchen vor 40 Jahren ihre erste Regel mir zirka 16 Jahren bekommen,  also in einem Alter in dem eine aktive Sexualität heutzutage nicht untypisch und eigentlich fast schon Regelfall ist. Leider verschiebt sich dieser Zeitpunkt auch durch gesellschaftliche und versorgungstechnische Entwicklungen (bspw. bessere Hygiene- und Versorgungsbedigungen) immer weiter nach vorne. Und während der Körper mit 8 Jahren schon geschlechtsreif sein mag, ist es der Geist noch lange nicht.

@Therion: ich habe den Link nicht gepostet, weil ich Pädophilie in irgendeiner Form toleriere, sondern um aufzuzeigen, welche krasse und fast schon alltägliche Formen solche Neigungen annehmen können. Und genau hier ist es Aufgabe des Staates, solchen Vereinen einen Riegel vorzuschieben.


----------



## -Therion- (22. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Therion: ich habe den Link nicht gepostet, weil ich Pädophilie in irgendeiner Form toleriere, sondern um aufzuzeigen, welche krasse und fast schon alltägliche Formen solche Neigungen annehmen können. Und genau hier ist es Aufgabe des Staates, solchen Vereinen einen Riegel vorzuschieben.



Nein das habe ich ja auch nicht angenommen, ich kenne solche Forderungen von solchen "Vereinen". Nur gebe ich zu bedenken wenn hier mal übereifrige Eltern oder Extremistische Kinderschänderhasser dann drehen die dir schon aus der Verlinkung nen Strick und stellen dich in diese Ecke. Und du siehst ja hier selbst wie blind und rasend manche drauf sind.

Außerdem "Denkt doch mal an die Kinder!". Buffed isn beliebtes Forum und da schauen auch Minderjährige rein.


----------



## Serran (22. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich ja auch nicht angenommen, ich kenne solche Forderungen von solchen "Vereinen". Nur gebe ich zu bedenken wenn hier mal übereifrige Eltern oder Extremistische Kinderschänderhasser dann drehen die dir schon aus der Verlinkung nen Strick und stellen dich in diese Ecke. Und du siehst ja hier selbst wie blind und rasend manche drauf sind.
> 
> Außerdem "Denkt doch mal an die Kinder!". Buffed isn beliebtes Forum und da schauen auch Minderjährige rein.


 Also meinst du das 18+ Jährige besser damit Klar kommen als 15 Jährige?



Mal Ehrlich am meissten betrifft es die Kinder. Ich finde nicht das alle lächeln sollten und Kindern gegnüber so tun sollten als gäbe es so etwas nicht. Nur sollte man es vielleicht wirklich nicht in Form eines so ratikalen Forums zeigen. Aber egal sogar 12 Jährige wissen was Kinderschänder sind. Uns wurde das alles schpon in der Grundschule erklärt.  Also Warum man mit fremden nicht ins Auto steigen sollte.


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2008)

So, ich hab mal eine Stellungsnahme dazu geschrieben und sollte der Link doch als zu störend empfunden werden, kann ich ihn auch gerne rausnehmen.


----------



## dalai (23. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ihr armen Mods das ihr nicht mal dazu kommt Nachrichten zu schauen...mindestens seit gestern läuft das in den Medien rauf und runter mit dem vermissten Mädchen in Leipzig und das sich die Bewohner dort alle an der Suche mitbeteiligen...



Ich glaub nicht das carcharoth in der Schweiz die Meldung in der Schweiz mitbekommt, denn die schweiz ist etwa 700 km von leipzig entfernt (carchi wohnt doch inder schweiz?) In den Nachbarländern bekommt man diese meldung erst wenn das kind bereits seit 1 Woche verschwunden ist, offiziel entführt ist oder die leiche gefunden worden ist.

Maddie ist auch immer noch entführt und dieses Mädchen aus der schweiz (weiss name nicht mehr) wurde auch entführt und getötet.


----------



## Siu (23. August 2008)

Ich kann mir das nicht mal durchlesen. Mir wird echt schlecht, wenn ihr mir das ganze Gelaber von diesen Leuten anschaue. Da wird versucht das Gesetz so zu verändern, dass man Sex mit Kindern haben darf, da wird gefragt "warum wir pädophil sind" - "Ja weil außer uns keiner sieht wie zart und geil kinder sind"... und den Menschen soll man helfen.. ich frag mich warum die Seite nicht hochgenommen wird. Ist echt unter aller Sau..


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt das forum noch mal genauer angesehn und mich packt da kalte grauen was da geschrieben wird ich würd die am liebsten alle köpfen lassen. das is so ekelhaft


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Solln die sich halt an ihre Famillien mitglieder vergehen aber andere in ruhe lassen ....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. August 2008)

einfach nur krank... dass die auch noch selber glauben, sie seien normal und so davon überzeugt sind...
Kopf oder Schw*** ab wäre hier angebracht o0


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Solln die sich halt an ihre Famillien mitglieder vergehen aber andere in ruhe lassen ....


äh nein soll man sich umbringen und alle menschen dieser welt in ruhe lassen das wäre richtig


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Aber einen äußerst schmerzvollen tod,und nicht sich selbst solln schon andere machen!Ds ist einfach wiederlich so ein kleines Kind zu vergewaltigen bähhh so eklige leute ....


----------



## Mami87 (5. September 2008)

mein beileid ! ! !
und zu :
Senior , hab auch nen sohn und ich lasse ihn nicht aus den augen wenn wir raus gehen ich trau keinen mehr , den was man in den nachrichten und überhaupt immer hört es ist einfach nur noch zum kotzen ! 
Was ist nur los mit den Leuten ?! Ohne Worte !


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> einfach nur krank... dass die auch noch selber glauben, sie seien normal und so davon überzeugt sind...
> Kopf oder Schw*** ab wäre hier angebracht o0



Es ist einfach nur krank .. aber jap .. schw.. ab wär ich auch dafür .. sowas macht man nicht ..


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

das thema war doch durchgekaut .. müsst ihr den thread jetzt wieder aus der versenkung holen?


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2008)

Schon wieder Nekromantie. Dunkle Kräfte sind hier am Werk


----------

